# New Jacquie Lawson knitting card



## KathrynDay (Jan 31, 2017)

Jacquie Lawson just announced a new e-card, about being "unravelled." It's cute. Probably for a limited audience, but if you're a subscriber, you might want to send it to someone.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

A friend sent it to me this morning ????


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I just sent it as a birthday card to my “Naughty Knitter” buddy for her 94th


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to look for it.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

I sent it to 2 friends this morning as a 'thinking of you card'.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

You can preview the card here. You CANNOT send the card unless you are a member.

https://www.jacquielawson.com/sendcard/preview?cont=1&hdn=0&fldCard=3516794&path=105741&pmode=init


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

My friend sent me one this morning....luv it.


----------



## SIPSIS (Oct 24, 2011)

A FRIEND OF MINE SENT ME JACQUIE LAWSON'S NEW KNITTING CARD THIS MORNING...SOOOO CUTE!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joan Nasiatka (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks for the info...will definitely check it out


----------

